# Royal Porthcawl Tuesday 6th November



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 14, 2018)

I have just spoken to the club and there are some spaces available for this, anyone interested in making up a team of 4?

https://www.royalporthcawl.com/uploads/document/november-winter-open-entry-form-2018-1526571025.pdf


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2018)

I play in that every February... it's a great event (even won it 2 years ago!!)

Don't want to fill a space someone could take, but if a space still going when i get back off hols in 2 weeks, I'ld be honoured to play in such august compamy!


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2018)

IanM said:



			I'ld be honoured to play in such august compamy!
		
Click to expand...

 You haven't met or played with Gordon have you ?

Would love to do this one year Gordon, but not back from holiday in time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 14, 2018)

The forum 'A' team has been assembled. Me, Phil, Glyn and Cameron.

Lord help us........


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 14, 2018)

You have just been saved ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2018)

drive4show said:



			The forum 'A' team has been assembled. Me, Phil, Glyn and Cameron.

Lord help us........ 

Click to expand...

Wow, how many ladders have you walked under ?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 18, 2018)

I was trying to work out who I felt sorriest for, but decided I would solve Brexit as it is easier.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 18, 2018)

Liverpool Phil has dropped out so 1 space available if anyone fancies it? Myself, Glyn and Cameron are going down the night before so it will just be a quiet beer and a light snack in the curry house the night before


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 18, 2018)

If I wasnâ€™t away I wouldâ€™ve been on this like a tramp on a sandwich!


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2018)

Iâ€™ll play ðŸŒï¸


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 19, 2018)

Rob, Glyn is bringing a guy from Woodhall down with him. There are still spaces, can you get a team of 4 together and join us for Monday night festivities? ðŸ»


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2018)

No, doesnâ€™t matter.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			No, doesnâ€™t matter.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies. I should have butted in and posted once Dan had confirmed. I left it for Cam to sort.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Apologies. I should have butted in and posted once Dan had confirmed. I left it for Cam to sort.
		
Click to expand...

I wanted cat 1 only. Itâ€™s a prestigious event. No chompers allowed (except me of course)


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 22, 2018)

If anyone else drops out, stick me down as 1st Reserve


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 22, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			If anyone else drops out, stick me down as 1st Reserve 

Click to expand...

Will do Mark


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2018)

Did you go? How was it?

And a bump to point out that the entry form for the Feb 19 event is now on the club website


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 8, 2018)

Iâ€™d be up for some Porthcawl fun in February!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes we went, enjoyable day as always on the links. Course was in reasonable condition and the weather was good.
If anyone is considering it I would say go for it.


----------

